# Directv Message on HR10-250



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

I turned on my Directivo Hr10-205 this morning and up popped an alert that I had a new message from Directv. (Hadn't seen one of these in a long time). Anyways the subject line was "Fifi Test." The body of the message was "Test only." I have no idea how or why I got this message or what it means. I do have a zippered unit but I can say for 100% sure I didn't accidentally create this message using TivoWebPlus or anything. 

anyone else get this odd message?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

It's being discussed here, but no-one's sure just yet.

It's possibly something to do with the promised upgrades for TiVo-based receivers, but not everyone is getting it.


----------



## itzme (Dec 7, 2004)

I got it, too. Wierd.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

My young son came running to me today and said "Dad, the TiVo has an Important Message you need to see!"... And sure enough, it's the fifi message, and the two words at the top of the screen "Important Message" 

I hit "OK" to move on, and my son's response was "wow...that was easy"...


----------



## frozn000 (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeah I got the FIFI test message as well on my HR10-250. I am connected to it now from work through my slingbox and noticed this message. Not much information on it but I have attached a picture of it for those who want to look at it that that didn't get the message.

I have 2 internal drives. The 250gb that came with it and a 750gb that I added myself. My drive used to be zippered but when I upgraded to 6.3e I lost my hacks and have not rehacked it yet. It looks like 6.3f is out and I probably need to update it again if I can find the slices (they are hard to find sometimes) and I got to remember how to do it. I think I have a link somewhere.

MikeekiM I noticed in your signature that you have a DTV HR20-700 (w/ 750GB ext HDD). You have an external drive hooked to it? How does that work? Can you modify this reciever like I can my HR10-250 to disable encryption, network access, etc?

I have been wanting to upgrade to the new HR21-700 reciever because I want MPEG4 but have read that it doesn't have a Over-the-air tuner built in to it which is a deal killer for me. I have read that the HR20-700 does have this tuner built in and the HR20-100s also has it and they are pretty much the same reciever hardware wise...the only place I can find them is on eBay. I actually have the first 5lnb satellite that D* offered to get the MPEG4 but have never been able to get it aligned correctly...although I was never testing it with a MPEG4 reciever when I tried to align it which could have been part of the problem. The 3lnb was much easier. Damn, this post is getting long and if you could answer some of my questions that would be great! Thanks!


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

frozn000 said:


> MikeekiM I noticed in your signature that you have a DTV HR20-700 (w/ 750GB ext HDD). You have an external drive hooked to it? How does that work? Can you modify this reciever like I can my HR10-250 to disable encryption, network access, etc?
> 
> I have been wanting to upgrade to the new HR21-700 reciever because I want MPEG4 but have read that it doesn't have a Over-the-air tuner built in to it which is a deal killer for me. I have read that the HR20-700 does have this tuner built in and the HR20-100s also has it and they are pretty much the same reciever hardware wise...the only place I can find them is on eBay. I actually have the first 5lnb satellite that D* offered to get the MPEG4 but have never been able to get it aligned correctly...although I was never testing it with a MPEG4 reciever when I tried to align it which could have been part of the problem. The 3lnb was much easier. Damn, this post is getting long and if you could answer some of my questions that would be great! Thanks!


The HR2* series has an eSATA port on the back.
You plug in the eSATA drive, power cycle the DVR... and the DVR does all the setup. However, it is a replacement drive, not an add-on... (when eSATA is enabled, the internal drive is disabled).

There are no hacks, to disable the encryption.
The HR2* have network access, but probably not the type that you are looking for (telnet, TiVoWeb, ect).
There are no hacks to enable anything other then what is already included in the hardware/software.

HR20's have OTA built in
HR21's will have an external solution... the AM21 to provide OTA access to those that want it.

For a lot more discussion and resources on the HR2* www.dbstalk.com


----------



## frozn000 (Nov 5, 2007)

Earl,

Thanks so much. I was not aware of the AM21 being avaliable. From some searches I have done it seems to be a new product. Thanks for answering my questions...you have been most helpful


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

frozn000 said:


> Earl,
> 
> Thanks so much. I was not aware of the AM21 being avaliable. From some searches I have done it seems to be a new product. Thanks for answering my questions...you have been most helpful


It is not available.... yet..
It should be available in the next few months, if not sooner.


----------



## David Scavo (Dec 14, 1999)

I got the FiFi Test message on my unhacked HR10-250 today as well.


----------



## JRAllas (Mar 26, 2006)

I received the message, as well, but it wasn't because I chose to look at my messages by selecting it in the menu. I was forced to see the message because it popped up when I deleted a show after watching it.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

fifi is the code name for the new mpeg4 tivo


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

newsposter said:


> fifi is the code name for the new mpeg4 tivo


So does that make lulu the code name for mpeg4 directv+DVR?

Either someone will have a fifi or a lulu?

(OK back to my drinking problem.)


----------



## Flogduh (Feb 1, 2001)

newsposter said:


> fifi is the code name for the new mpeg4 tivo


You dog! I'm now awaiting to see this thread explode with all the anticipation...


----------



## Flogduh (Feb 1, 2001)

codespy said:


> So does that make lulu the code name for mpeg4 directv+DVR?
> 
> Either someone will have a fifi or a lulu?
> 
> (OK back to my drinking problem.)


Farve retires - codespy now has a drinking problem - easily understood...


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

Yea, it'll get deep with April 1st around the corner. Just wait.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

Flogduh said:


> Farve retires - codespy now has a drinking problem - easily understood...


You got me pegged!

(p.s.- it's v before r)


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

I got this message too, on both one of the HR10-250, upgraded to dual drives running 3.xf and on an older HDVR3 SD TIVO running 6.x

Went away with a click.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Nah, it's something used by prisoners in jail. My son-in-law is a prison guard and when he saw the message he almost fell over laughing. You'll have to look it up on your own .... 


newsposter said:


> fifi is the code name for the new mpeg4 tivo


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Does anyone know if the AM21 will provide 1 tuner or 2 tuner capability?


----------



## dbuchthal (Dec 25, 2001)

I got the Fifi test message tonight on my hacked HDTiVo running 6.3e.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

TyroneShoes said:


> Does anyone know if the AM21 will provide 1 tuner or 2 tuner capability?


Just saw something over on Satguys that said two. Robert, a sponsor, says he will carry them $59.99 MSRP.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

joed32 said:


> Just saw something over on Satguys that said two. Robert, a sponsor, says he will carry them $59.99 MSRP.


Sorry, I saw it on AVS and not Satguys.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i've gotten her results back. Fifi aced the test and is moving on to the next level


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

TyroneShoes said:


> Does anyone know if the AM21 will provide 1 tuner or 2 tuner capability?


2 Tuner...

In the same fashion the HR20 provide 2 tuners.

An HR21 and AM21 combination will have the following combinations available:

2 SAT
1 SAT 1 OTA
2 OTA

Also... different from the TiVo platform.
If you just have 1 SAT feed setup, you still will be able to record 2 OTA.


----------



## gworkman (Feb 6, 2006)

incog-neato said:


> Nah, it's something used by prisoners in jail. My son-in-law is a prison guard and when he saw the message he almost fell over laughing. You'll have to look it up on your own ....


Shouldn't have googled that. The less you know, the better.


----------

